# Is this a Round Tail?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

To me it looks like you got a HMPK.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm 99.99% sure that is a roundtail.
Here is a picture of a roundtail: http://www.bettaterritory.nl/Tailgenetics-RT.jpg

Looks the same to me! :-D


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> To me it looks like you got a HMPK.


I don't think a hmpk looks like that,a hmpk have strait edges.I bred him myself with the father in my avatar and a wild unknown tail type female.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Technically, yes he is a "round tail," or just a delta with curved branching. He is certainly not a HMPK, HMPK stands for Halfmoon Plakat, he is neither a halfmoon or a plakat.

Here is an example of a HMPK-








(Caudal is literally the shape of a half-moon)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He is a delta/roundtail. Flare him daily and he might go 180.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> He is a delta/roundtail. Flare him daily and he might go 180.


Is that even possible 0.0,he only has 2 rays.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He could be classified as a round tail. And I doubt he will ever be delta (his rays are too curved), let alone HM - not by my standards anyway.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

which tail type female will pro duce more rt in future with this guy?


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Round Tail to me.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your best bet would be a traditional PK - Fighter type. Then work your self through to long finned round tails.

But you should produce some round tails with most 2 ray females.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------

